# More trail riding photos



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I did remember my camera today, fun photos.


----------



## ChevysMyBoy (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh you lucky duck! There are no trails around me So were stuck with a dirt outdoor arena.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

It's hard to believe that I live in the city. But minutes from a heavily protected river, only horses and hikers allowed. Else I'd be going nuts.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yesterday the weather was unsettled, so I went early down to the corner. There are trails all over in the sand, you can go left or right as in this first photo. Then down to the river to cool off, and back home.


----------



## lvmyhorses (Dec 18, 2012)

these photo look like the Santa Ana river in Norco, Calif? Yes or No?


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Overcast this morning - perfect for riding. I was anxious to see how a photo in the fog would turn out.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

It rained a bit, so I went down to the river to see how far up the water had gone.


----------



## RegularJoe (Aug 26, 2014)

whisperbaby22 said:


> Overcast this morning - perfect for riding. I was anxious to see how a photo in the fog would turn out.


Fog is great for obscuring objects in the distance when you really want to make something in the foreground pop. 

Nice trail.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks. Partly to figure out how to use the computer, partly enjoying trying to get "artistic" photos, but all fun.


----------



## balaarena (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi, Nice fun photos.. thanks for sharing....


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Absolutely glorious yesterday, even though I will get a lot more hot weather, just being fall the light and the air seems fresher.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I was very annoyed Friday, went for a ride, and Bam! Everything just seems so much better when you can ride!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Balmy So Cal.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Love the photos, but one thing is sorely missing in every photo....

EARS!

LOL ..


----------

